# فى اليوم السابع ام فى اليوم السادس ؟  قراءة نقدية لنص سفر التكوين 2:2



## apostle.paul (8 يوليو 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]فى اليوم السابع ام فى اليوم السادس ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]قراءة نقدية لنص سفر التكوين 2:2[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نقرأ فى سفر التكوين من نسخة الفانديك النص كالاتى  " [FONT=&quot]2[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وفرغ الله في [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اليوم السابع [/FONT][FONT=&quot]من عمله الذي عمل. فاستراح في اليوم السابع من جميع عمله الذي عمل ".[/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن هناك قراءة مخالفة فى بعض شواهد نص العهد القديم بدلا من اليوم السابع تقرأ اليوم السادس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نستعرض الامر نقديا سريعا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قراءة اليوم السابع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]متمثلة فى النص المسلم " الماسورى " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]וַיְכַל אֱלֹהִים [FONT=&quot]בַּיּוֹם הַשְּׁבִיעִי[/FONT][FONT=&quot] מְלַאכְתּוֹ אֲשֶׁר עָשָׂה וַיִּשְׁבֹּת בַּיּוֹם הַשְּׁבִיעִי מִ‍כָּל־מְלַאכְתּוֹ אֲשֶׁר עָשָׂה׃[/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويشاركها نفس القراءة ترجمة الفلجاتا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]conplevitque Deus die septimo opus suum quod fecerat et requievit die septimo ab universo opere quod patrarat[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وترجمتها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]2 And on [FONT=&quot]the seventh day[/FONT][FONT=&quot] God ended his work which he had made: and he rested on the seventh day from all his work which he had done[/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] ويشاركها نفس القراءة ترجوم اونكيلوس [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]וְשֵיצִי[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]יוי[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]בְיֹומָא[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]שְבִיעָאָה[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]עֲבִידְתֵיה[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]דַעֲבַד[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]וְנָח[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]בְיֹומָא[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]וחמיד[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][5][/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وترجمته[/FONT]*​ *And the Lord finished in the Seventh Day His work which He had wrought, and rested in the Seventh Day from all His work which He had wrought.*
*[FONT=&quot]اما قراءة  اليوم السادس فهى قراءة السبعينية والبشيطا السريانية وايضا التوارة السامرية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نص السبعينية[/FONT]*​ *καὶ συνετέλεσεν ὁ θεὸς ἐν τῃ̂ ἡμέρᾳ τῃ̂ ἕκτῃ τὰ ἔργα αὐτου̂, ἃ ἐποίησεν, καὶ κατέπαυσεν τῃ̂ ἡμέρᾳ τῃ̂ ἑβδόμῃ ἀπὸ πάντων τω̂ν ἔργων αὐτου̂, ὡ̂ν ἐποίησεν[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][6][/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]السؤال الان لكى نحدد اصولية القراءة الاصح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما هى القراءة التى تؤدى لظهور القراءة الاخرى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكى نجيب على السؤال نستعرض اراء العلماء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من المعروف كتابيا من الاصحاح الاول ان الرب الاله قد توقف عن عمله كخالق فى اليوم السادس [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن كيف يقول النص هنا انه انهى عمله فى اليوم السابع؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يقول العالم وليم دافيد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ان النص هنا هو نص غامض لانه يحمل معنين ان يكون الله استمر فى العمل فى اليوم السابع وفرغ فيما بعد من عمله او يحتمل معنى انه لم يعمل فى ذلك اليوم وانتهى عمله بمجرد بداية اليوم السابع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]this is ambiguous since it can mean that God worked on the seventh day and then finished, or that he did not work on the seventh day but his work was finished when that day came.[FONT=&quot][7]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn7 [/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واكمل ان المعنى المقصود هو الثانى اى ان الله انهى عمله بمجرد بداية اليوم السابع ولم يعمل فيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]The intended sense is the second of these. In order to avoid seeming to say that God worked on the seventh day, [FONT=&quot][8]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn8 [/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واكمل ان الترجمة السبعينية قامت باستخدام كلمة اليوم السادس بدلا من السابع لئلا يفهم خطاءً ان الله عمل فى اليوم السابع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلتجنب الفهم الخاطئ للنص استبدل اليوم السابع بالسادس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]the Septuagint translates seventh with “sixth.” So also neb and reb. tev attempts to avoid misunderstanding by translating “by the seventh day God finished ….” His work translates a noun that covers a wide range of meanings[FONT=&quot].[FONT=&quot][9][/FONT] [/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قراءة اليوم السابع هى قراءة غامضة وقد تفهم بطريقة خاطئة فلتجنب فهمها بالطريقة الخاطئة استخدم مترجمى السبعينة المعنى المباشر انه افرغ العمل فى اليوم السادس وليس السابع


[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لنكمل بقية اقوال العلماء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يقول العالم جون سكينر   ان قراءة اليوم السادس قد قبلت من بعض المعلقين كالقراءة الصحيحة ولكنه اضاف ان هذة القراءة " اليوم السادس " هى قراءة سهلة جدا مما يجعلنا مترددين فى جعلها مفضلة وهذا يؤكد كلامنا ان هذة القراءة " اليوم السادس "  من الناحية النقدية غير مفضلة لانها نشات لتجنب القراءة الاصعب " اليوم السابع " فى سوء فهمها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]But sixth is so much the easier reading that one must   hesitate to give it the preference[/FONT]*​ *
* *[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][10][/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويضيف العالم هربرت ريلى  السبب المباشر لظهور قراءة اليوم السادس ويقول انه فى العصور المبكرة جدا اعترض بعض الاشخاص بسبب الغيرة على قدسية يوم السبت  على قراءة اليوم السابع معللين بذلك ان الرب افرغ عمله فى اليوم السادس فسوء الفهم ظهر فى عصور مبكرة جدا مما يفسر ظهور هذة القراءة الاسهل " اليوم السادس " المتماشية مع النص فى الترجمة السبعينية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]on the seventh day[FONT=&quot]] Some misunderstanding arose in very early times in consequence of these words. Jealous for the sanctity of the Sabbath, men said, “No, not on the seventh day, but on the sixth day, God finished the work of creation.” So we find “on the sixth day” is the reading of the Samaritan, the LXX, and the Syriac Peshitto.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][11][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واضاف نفس المرجع ان قراءة اليوم السادس  رفضت بكونها تصحيح خاطئ بهدف حفظ السبت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]. The reading, “on the sixth day,” may be dismissed as an erroneous correction made in the interests of keeping the Sabbath.[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][12][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويضيف العالم فيكتور هامليتون ان قراءة اليوم السادس هو تصحيح لقراءة اليوم السابع لئلا يفهم ان الله عمل كخالق فى اليوم السابع وقال انه من الافضل قراءة الفعل المذكور فى الجملة بانه تم انجازه اى الله انهى بالفعل عمله فى اليوم السابع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]The reading of these ancient versions is probably a deliberate emendation rather than a reflection of a [FONT=&quot]Vorlage [/FONT][FONT=&quot]to the MT. The most simple and legitimate solution is to read the verb as a pluperfect, God had completed his work … on the seventh day[/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][13][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الخلاصة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ان قراءة الماسورى " اليوم السابع " هى القراءة الاصعب وهى القراءة التى تفسر ظهور قراءة " اليوم السادس " لئلا يفهم منها خطاءاً ان الله استمر فى عمله كخالق فى اليوم السابع فاستبدلت باليوم السادس [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حيث انها من تقييم القراءة لتحديد القرار النقدى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]the reading that would most likely give rise to the other readings is preferable, [FONT=&quot][14]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn18 [/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القراءة التى تفسير القراءات الاخرى هى المفضلة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لذا قراءة النص الماسورى والترجوم والفلجاتا " اليوم السابع " مفضلة على القراءة الاسهل " اليوم السادس " الواردة فى السبعينية  نقديا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]انتهى..................[/FONT]*​ *
* *[FONT=&quot][1]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1 Arabic Bible (Smith & Van Dyke); Bible. Arabic. Logos Research Systems, Inc., 1865; 2003, S. Ge 2:2[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot][2]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2 Biblia Hebraica Stuttgartensia. Stuttgart : German Bible Society; Westminster Seminary, 1996, c1925, S. Ge 2:2[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot][3]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref3 Biblia Sacra Vulgata : Iuxta Vulgatem Versionem. electronic edition of the 3rd edition. Stuttgart : Deutsche Bibelgesellschaft, 1969; Published in electronic form by Logos Research Systems, 1996, S. Ge 2:2[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot][4]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref4 The Holy Bible, Translated from the Latin Vulgate. Bellingham, WA : Logos Research Systems, Inc., 2009, S. Ge 2:2[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot][5]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref5Comprehensive Aramaic Lexicon: Targum Onqelos to the Pentateuch; Targum Onkelos. Hebrew Union College, 2005; 2005, S. Ge 2:2[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot][6]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref6 Septuaginta. electronic ed. Stuttgart : Deutsche Bibelgesellschaft, 1979; Published in electronic form by Logos Research Systems, 1996, S. Ge 2:2[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot][7]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref7Reyburn, William David ; Fry, Euan McG.: A Handbook on Genesis. New York : United Bible Societies, 1997 (UBS Handbook Series), S. 55[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot][8]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref8Reyburn, William David ; Fry, Euan McG.: A Handbook on Genesis. New York : United Bible Societies, 1997 (UBS Handbook Series), S. 55[/FONT]*​ 
*neb New English Bible*​ 
*reb Revised English Bible*​ 
*tev Today’s English Version*​ 
*[FONT=&quot][9]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref12Reyburn, William David ; Fry, Euan McG.: A Handbook on Genesis. New York : United Bible Societies, 1997 (UBS Handbook Series), S. 55[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot][10]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref13Skinner, John, 1851-1925: A Critical and Exegetical Commentary on Genesis. New York : Scribner, 1910, S. 37[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot][11]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref14Ryle, Herbert E.: The Book of Genesis With Introduction and Notes. Cambridge : Cambridge University Press, 1921, S. 24[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot][12]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref15Ryle, Herbert E.: The Book of Genesis With Introduction and Notes. Cambridge : Cambridge University Press, 1921, S. 25[/FONT]*​ 
*MT Masoretic Text*​ 
*[FONT=&quot][13]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref17Hamilton, Victor P.: The Book of Genesis. Chapters 1-17. Grand Rapids, MI : Wm. B. Eerdmans Publishing Co., 1990 (The New International Commentary on the Old Testament), S. 142[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot][14]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref18Wegner, Paul D.: A Student's Guide to Textual Criticism of the Bible : Its History, Methods & Results. Downers Grove, Ill. : InterVarsity Press, 2006, S. 133[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## apostle.paul (8 يوليو 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]النقطة الثانية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ما معنى ان الله افرغ عمله فى اليوم السابع؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل معنى ذلك انه عمل كخالق فى اليوم السابع؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نستعرض ارائ العلماء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يقول كتاب بيلفير لدراسة الكتاب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]The verse should be translated “had ended,” indicating that the work of creation was completed on the sixth day.[FONT=&quot][1]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 [/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]العدد ينبغى ان يترجم " انهى " موضحا ان عمل الخلق تم فى اليوم السادس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويقول  ناحوم سرنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]On the seventh day[FONT=&quot] This phrase caused embarrassment to ancient translators and commentators,[/FONT][FONT=&quot]﻿[/FONT][FONT=&quot]3[/FONT][FONT=&quot]﻿[/FONT][FONT=&quot]  for it seems to be out of harmony with the context, implying some  divine activity also on this day. However, the preposition can easily  mean [/FONT][FONT=&quot]“[/FONT][FONT=&quot]by,[/FONT][FONT=&quot]”[/FONT][FONT=&quot] and the verb can be taken as a pluperfect, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]“[/FONT][FONT=&quot]had finished,[/FONT][FONT=&quot]”[/FONT][FONT=&quot] or as a declarative, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]“[/FONT][FONT=&quot]pronounced finished,[/FONT][FONT=&quot]”[/FONT][FONT=&quot] just as “he declared it holy” in verse 3.[FONT=&quot][2][/FONT] [/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ان  هذا العدد سبب احراج للمترجمين القدامى والمفسرين  لكونه مخالف للسياق  لانه يوحى بان هناك نشاط الهى تم فى هذا اليوم فى حين قال ان حرف الجر يمكن  بسهولة ان يعنى " بحلول " والفعل يمكن ان يؤخد " بانه تم انجازه " اى  يعنى بحلول اليوم السابع قد تم الانتهاء من عمله الالهى كخالق   [/FONT]*​*ويضيف**[FONT=&quot] العالم جون سالهامير كلامه عن ثانوية قراءة " اليوم السادس " بالنسبة للقراءة الاولى  [/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]The [FONT=&quot]NIV[/FONT][FONT=&quot] translation of [/FONT][FONT=&quot]וַיְכַל אֱלֹהִים בַּיּוֹם הַשְּׁבִיעִי מְלַאכְתּוֹ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]wayeḵal ʾelōhîm bayyôm haššeḇîʿî melaʾḵtô[/FONT][FONT=&quot], “By the seventh day God had finished the work”) superficially glosses over a serious question. As is evident in the versions ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]Samar.[/FONT][FONT=&quot], [/FONT][FONT=&quot]LXX[/FONT][FONT=&quot], [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Syr.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]), [/FONT][FONT=&quot]the thought of God “finishing his work” on the Sabbath, or seventh day, gave rise to a secondary reading of [/FONT][FONT=&quot]הַשִּׁשִּׁי[/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]haššiššî[/FONT][FONT=&quot], “the sixth”): viz., “God finished his work on the sixth [/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]day.”[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يقول ان قراءة " اليوم السابع " كانت السبب فى ظهور القراءة الثانوية " اليوم السادس "[/FONT]*​ *
* *[FONT=&quot][1]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1 Believer's Study Bible. electronic ed. Nashville : Thomas Nelson, 1997, c1995, S. Ge 2:2[/FONT]*​ 
*3 [FONT=&quot]﻿Sam.[FONT=&quot]﻿[/FONT], [FONT=&quot]﻿[/FONT]LXX[FONT=&quot]﻿[/FONT], [FONT=&quot]﻿[/FONT]Pesh.[FONT=&quot]﻿[/FONT], Jub. 2:1, 16 all read, “On the sixth day.” Cf. [FONT=&quot]﻿[/FONT]Meg.[FONT=&quot]﻿[/FONT] 9a. For the [FONT=&quot]“[/FONT]declarative Piel,[FONT=&quot]”[/FONT] cf. Gen. 30:13; Lev. 13:3, 6; Prov. 31:28.[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot][2]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref3Sarna, Nahum M.: Genesis. Philadelphia : Jewish Publication Society, 1989 (The JPS Torah Commentary), S. 15[/FONT]*​ 
*NIV The New International Version*​ 
*Samar. Samaritan recension*​ 
*LXX Septuagint*​ 
*Syr. Syriac*​ 
*viz. videlicet, namely*​ 
*[FONT=&quot][3]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref9Sailhamer, John H.: Genesis. In: Gaebelein, Frank E. (Hrsg.): The Expositor's Bible Commentary, Volume 2: Genesis, Exodus, Leviticus, Numbers. Grand Rapids, MI : Zondervan Publishing House, 1990, S. 39[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## apostle.paul (8 يوليو 2012)

*من لديه رائ اخر فليقوله ومن يرى نفسه مؤهلا للتحاور معنا فى هذا الموضوع يتفضل " واعتقد انه عارف نفسه " 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2012)

*تعليق بسيط بعد انتهاء الموضوع 

هو بخصوص ترجمة النص ووردنا اقوال العلماء

اعترض بسيط
يقول " النصرانى المسلم "
*


> [FONT=AF_Hijaz]النص العبري: (*في* اليوم السابع).





> [FONT=AF_Hijaz][/FONT]
> [FONT=AF_Hijaz]وردَّ جون سكنر [/FONT][FONT=&quot]JOHN SKINNER[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=AF_Hijaz] على من أراد ترجمة الفعل في زمن الماضي واعتبر ذلك أمراً مستحيلاً فقال:[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]To take the vb. as plup. is grammatically impossible. [FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot] Skinner, J., _A critical and exegetical commentary on Genesis._ P. 37. New York: Scribner.[/FONT]


*وهذا المرجع مستخدم بالفعل واثبت فيه تفضيل قراءة " اليوم السابع " نقديا


لكن تعليقى البسيط ان هذا الرائ ليس رائ سكنر 

بل هو اوضح ما بين القوسين ان ذلك من تعليقات " جون كلفن "


بس هو للاسف شال القوسين
*الجملة كما هى من كتابه
  . *To take the vb. as plup. (**Calv. al.) is grammatically impossible. * *
* *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2*​ *Calv. Mosis Libri V cum Joh. Calvini Commentariis. Genesis seorsum, etc. (1563).*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2Skinner, John, 1851-1925: A Critical and Exegetical Commentary on Genesis. New York : Scribner, 1910, S. 37*
​ وكتب بين القوسين " *(**Calv. al.) " 
** Joh. Calvini Commentariis


*_*الامانة تقتضى انك تكتب كل شئ ولا تنسب رائ شخص لشخص اخر
والامانة ايضا تقتضى باقى الشرح لانه ذكر شرح اخر غير هذا الكلام
*_ *On We.’s explanation, see above, p. 9f. The only remaining course is to give a purely negative sense to the vb. finish: i.e. ‘desisted from,’ ‘did not continue’ (IEz. De. Di. Dri. al.). The last view may be accepted, in spite of the absence of convincing parallels.* *
* *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn6*​ *We. * *J. Wellhausen, Die Composition des Hexateuchs und der historischen Bücher des AT (2nd ed. 1889).*​ *De gentibus et familiis Judœis quœ 1 Chr. 2. 4 enumerantur (1870).*​ *Reste arabischen Heidentums (2nd ed. 1897).*​ *Prolegomena zur Geschichte Israels (6th ed. 1905).*​ *Skizzen und Vorarbeiten.*​ *Der Text der Bücher Samuelis (1871).*​

*IEz. Abraham Ibn Ezra (†c. 1167).*

*De. F. Delitzsch, Neuer Commentar über die Genesis (5th ed. 1887).*

*Di. Die Genesis. Von der dritten Auflage an erklārt von A. Dillmann (6th ed. 1892). The work embodies frequent extracts from earlier edns. by Knobel: these are referred to below as “Kn.-Di..”*

*Dri. * *S. R. Driver, An Introduction to the Literature of the OT (9th ed. 1913).*​ *Notes on the Hebrew Text of the Books of Samuel (1890).*​ *A Treatise on the use of the Tenses in Hebrew (3rd ed. 1892).*​

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref6Skinner, John, 1851-1925: A Critical and Exegetical Commentary on Genesis. New York : Scribner, 1910, S. 37*
​ 
_*احب اضيف شئ كمان ان نفس الفعل ترجم بمعنى " فرغ " فى سفر التثنية بدون اى استحالة
*_*וַיְכַל מֹשֶׁה לְדַבֵּר אֶת־כָּל־הַדְּבָרִים הָאֵלֶּה אֶל־כָּל־יִשְׂרָאֵל׃http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1* *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1 Biblia Hebraica Stuttgartensia. Stuttgart : German Bible Society;  Westminster Seminary, 1996, c1925, S. Dt 32:45*


*ولما فرغ موسى من مخاطبة جميع اسرائيل بكل هذه الكلمات*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1 
وفى سفر الخروج
*﻿ וַיְכַל מֹשֶׁה מִ‍דַּבֵּר אִתָּם וַיִּתֵּן עַל־פָּנָיו מַסְוֶה׃*
*ولما فرغ موسى من الكلام معهم جعل على وجهه برقعا. *

*راجع التراجم الانجليزية هتلاقيها مترجمة had finished *
*مفيش استحالة ان الفعل يترجم فى صورة الماضى التام
وكلام العلماء دقيق بدون اى مشكلة 
**[FONT=&quot]The verse should be translated “had ended,”




*[/FONT]* بالنسبة للاقتباسات للاباء المسيحين الاوائل 

فدا اعذرنى جهل وعته

لسببين ان الاغلبية العظمى من الاباء المسيحين الاولين اممين وليسوا يهود ولا يجيدوا العبرية ولم يعتمدوا على النصوص العبرية فى قراءة العهد القديم  والسبعينية كان المصدر الاول لهم فى قراءة العهد القديم بالاضافة لترجماته المحلية اللى تمت فى العصور الاولى كالسريانى والقبطى واللاتينى وكلهم ترجمات ماخوذة من الترجمة السبعينية " عدا الفلجاتا " من العبرى 

فطبيعى انك اى اقتباس من اى اب من اباء الكنيسة ستجده متفقا مع قراءة السبعينية وليس نصوص الماسورى 

دى النقطة الاولى 

النقطة الثانية انك متقدرش تقول ان الاقتباس دا ماخوذ من تكوين 2 : 2

والسبب بسيط ان النص ايضا موجود بصورة مشابهه فى سفر الخروج بقرءاة " ستة ايام "
**لأَنْ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ صَنَعَ الرَّبُّ السَّمَاءَ وَالأَرْضَ وَالْبَحْرَ وَكُلَّ مَا فِيهَا، وَاسْتَرَاحَ فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ. لِذلِكَ بَارَكَ الرَّبُّ يَوْمَ السَّبْتِ وَقَدَّسَهُ.** 

تقدر تقولى اى اقتباس ماخوذ من اى عدد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
واغلب الاقتباسات تقريبا هى اقتباسات ضمنية وليست حرفية

الموضوع منتهى ................

*[/FONT]


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2012)

*نختم فى النهاية بهذا المرجع لتاكيد كل ما قولناه 
حيث يقول العالم جوردن وينهام 

**God had finished his work … on the seventh day.” To say that God finished work on the seventh day might seem to imply that he was working on that day. For this reason some versions and modern commentators changed “seventh” to “sixth” (Newman, BT 27 [1976] 101–4). This spoils the threefold repetition of “seventh” in vv 2–3, and it overlooks the exact nuance of כלה “and he had finished.” Elsewhere in the Pentateuch, e.g., Gen 17:22; 49:33; Exod 40:33, the phrase indicates that the action in question is past, and a pluperfect is used in English translations. There is no implication in the Hebrew of 2:2 that God was working on the seventh day before he finished.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2*​ *BT The Bible Translator*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2Wenham, Gordon J.: Word Biblical Commentary  : Genesis 1-15. Dallas : Word, Incorporated, 2002 (Word Biblical Commentary 1), S. 35*
​ *القول بان الله انهى عمله فى اليوم السابع لربما يلمح بانه عمل فى هذا اليوم ولهذا السبب بعض النسخ وبعض المعلقين المحدثين غيروا السابع للسادس 

واعطى امثلة لعدة اعداد فى التوارة تم استخدام فيها نفس الفعل ليدل على انجاز الفعل فى الماضى 

وانهى بانه لا يوجد اى تلميح فى النص انه الرب عمل فى اليوم السابع اى عمل

والامثلة التى استخدمها فى تاكيد رائيه هى كالاتى
فلما فرغ من الكلام معه صعد الله عن ابراهيم 

واقام الدار حول المسكن والمذبح ووضع سجف باب الدار. واكمل موسى العمل*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1 




*دا بالاضافة لما ذكرته *


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 يوليو 2012)

ربنا يباركك يا دكتور، ننتظر أن يتجرأ صاحب الموضوع ويدخل ليحاور في الموضوع..


----------



## اغريغوريوس (11 يوليو 2012)

موضوع رائع يا دكتور ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## سرجيوُس (12 يوليو 2012)

رائع ياغالى
استمر الرب يباركك


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (12 يوليو 2012)

موضوع قمة في الروعة ربنا يباركك

لي ملحوظة


> *[FONT="]واكمل ان الترجمة السبعينية قامت باستخدام كلمة اليوم السادس بدلا من السابع لئلا يفهم خطاءً ان الله[COLOR=Blue] عمل فى اليوم السادس[/COLOR][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/B][/RIGHT]
> [/RIGHT]
> [RIGHT][RIGHT][B][FONT=Century Gothic][SIZE=5][COLOR=black][FONT="]فلتجنب الفهم الخاطئ للنص استبدل اليوم السابع بالسادس*​





> ​


تقصد *[FONT="]عمل فى اليوم السابع مش السادس ولا انا فهمتها غلط
[/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يوليو 2012)

> تقصد *[FONT="]عمل فى اليوم السابع مش السادس ولا انا فهمتها غلط*


*ايوة كلامك صح
دى غلطة فى الكتابة   
لئلا يفهم خطأ انه عمل فى اليوم السابع

شكرا يا اوريجانوس على التنبيه *[/FONT]


----------



## divine logos (29 يوليو 2014)

يرفع ....

هو كل سنتين هينزلوا مواضيع قديمة بغلاف جديد ما هذا الملل مش هنفضل فى دايرة الجهل الداعشى كتير ورانا حاجات تانية بنقراها


----------



## e-Sword (1 أغسطس 2014)

*رائع يا دكتور انا قرأت الشبهة ضحكت صدقني 
رد حضرتك قوي جدا الموصيبة ان صاحب الموضوع لم يرد على اى موضوع حتي الان يا عيني على المسلمين 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 أغسطس 2014)

صاحب الشبهة يكتفي بوضع الشبهة دون الرد على الرد، وهو يعلم بوجود الرد!! فترى لماذا؟


----------

